# The Exorcist in 30 seconds (and re-enacted by bunnies)



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.angryalien.com/0204/exorcistbunnies.html

 Anyone seen this before? It's great.

 The home site has a few more of them.


----------



## lulflo (Sep 2, 2005)

That was some funny stuff, liked Freddy vs Jason and a couple others too

 Thanks for the laughs

 Larry


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 11, 2005)

Those are ALL really funny.  I liked "Jaws" the best.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah the Pulp Fiction was hilarious


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 14, 2005)

Too funny!  Now I don't have to see all those horror movies I've been afraid to see.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 14, 2005)

Ohhh!  Pulp Fiction is one of my all time fav movies!
http://www.angryalien.com/0605/pulpfictionbuns.asp


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Hahhaha nice


----------

